# Tank Wars ! Sorry Protank Mini V2 I've Found A New Love .



## hyphen (10/3/14)

So I thought I was happy with my Protank Mini . Then I dropped it twice , replaced the glass twice , bought some really bad coils , couldn't get the rubber seals anywhere , unscrewed it wrong a couple times and got juice all over my carpets . Also had juice leak into my mouth a couple times .

Got myself an Innokin iclear 30b the other day and Im in love . No juice leakage ! 
Big tank so I don't have to refill as often , easy to fill , easy to take apart . Amazing vapor production , and the dual bottom fed coil action is tasty ! 

My only complaint so far is that the black painted stripes on it are starting to wear off , but that's minor . 

Just thought I'd let ya know .

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

@hyphen I give you this unofficial medal:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

hyphen said:


> So I thought I was happy with my Protank Mini . Then I dropped it twice , replaced the glass twice , bought some really bad coils , couldn't get the rubber seals anywhere , unscrewed it wrong a couple times and got juice all over my carpets . Also had juice leak into my mouth a couple times .
> 
> Got myself an Innokin iclear 30b the other day and Im in love . No juice leakage !
> Big tank so I don't have to refill as often , easy to fill , easy to take apart . Amazing vapor production , and the dual bottom fed coil action is tasty !
> ...



OMG you need to try the Nautilus then! Or maybe tomorrow when the parcel arrives I may say a Nautilus or Aero Tank... I hear you loud and clear on the mPT2 but it still remains a favorite of mine despite it's shortcomings and I use them for quick changes during the day when I need a break from Menthol.

I did not like the iClear 30B and in fact sold it this morning.


----------



## hyphen (10/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I did not like the iClear 30B and in fact sold it this morning.



Interesting , what didn't work for you ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

hyphen said:


> Interesting , what didn't work for you ?



To be honest it may have been the kak I had with the SVD which I got at the same time but I really didn't feel that I got the same flavour out of it that I was getting out of the mPT2... I was expecting a WOW difference and there wasn't the WOW... However with the Nautilus there was a WOW... The Aerotank has been highly recommended as just as good as the Nautilus and I'm looking forward to testing it tomorrow when Vapemail arrives...

My mate bought the 30B and he is very happy with it so I may just have a jaded view of it because I was fighting with the SVD at the time.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Aerotank has been highly recommended as just as good as the Nautilus and I'm looking forward to testing it tomorrow when Vapemail arrives...



I'm testing the Aerotank for a few reasons... 
Curiosity - Want to see if it is as good as the Nautilus.
Smaller Tank - Because it will fit into a VTR and that looks like a kewl MOD!
Smaller Tank - For when I do Juices I can't Vape all day.


----------



## hyphen (10/3/14)

All sound rational .


----------



## vaalboy (10/3/14)

I agree with you @hyphen. That 30b is a reliable great tank. The Nautilus is in another league but nothing wrong the iclear.


----------



## Hein510 (10/3/14)

Also got me a 2nd hand 30B! Where can I get a new clear tank thou as mine is stained! Looks like some juice ate the plastic on the inside! Got it for R120 so thought .... OK! The coil was tinkered with so it flooded the whole time, think some of the wick was pulled out, but getting a new coil tomorrow so can't wait to test it with a new coil!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Also got me a 2nd hand 30B! Where can I get a new clear tank thou as mine is stained! Looks like some juice ate the plastic on the inside! Got it for R120 so thought .... OK! The coil was tinkered with so it flooded the whole time, think some of the wick was pulled out, but getting a new coil tomorrow so can't wait to test it with a new coil!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Dude rebuild the coil, you wont be sorry..

The only time I buy a new coil is if I need a new base, else rebuilds all the way and have not been happier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (10/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Dude rebuild the coil, you wont be sorry..
> 
> The only time I buy a new coil is if I need a new base, else rebuilds all the way and have not been happier


Not too sure if the 30 b is rebuildable .kind of difficult to open up .so didnt bother further .but this tank probably gives me the most vapor i have experienced with a standard tank 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Dude rebuild the coil, you wont be sorry..
> 
> The only time I buy a new coil is if I need a new base, else rebuilds all the way and have not been happier



Just noticed your ECIGSSA addict medal now @BhavZ! Congrats!


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Just noticed your ECIGSSA addict medal now @BhavZ! Congrats!



Thanks man.. Appreciate it!


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

You deserve it. Whenever i've mentioned you in a post, you reply within minutes!
Amazing dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Congratulations @BhavZ - embrace your addiction!


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> Congratulations @BhavZ - embrace your addiction!



Thanks man, cant get enough of this site and just the thought of the tokolosh as well has got me all giddy like a little school girl.. my fingers are itching


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Tokolosh & school girl ... mmmh, don't know if that will work out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG you need to try the Nautilus then! Or maybe tomorrow when the parcel arrives I may say a Nautilus or Aero Tank... I hear you loud and clear on the mPT2 but it still remains a favorite of mine despite it's shortcomings and I use them for quick changes during the day when I need a break from Menthol.
> 
> I did not like the iClear 30B and in fact sold it this morning.


Just ordered me the nautilus now ..cant wait to try it out .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Where did you order the Nautilus from @mohamed ?


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> Where did you order the Nautilus from @mohamed ?


Ordered from eciggies ...just waiting on their confirmation ..cos i ordered synfonya liquid which apparently they wont be re stocking ..and after making payment for liquid .i realised i needed the nautilus .so im waiting on walter to find out if my package has been sealed yet 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Ah ok, thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

mohamed said:


> Just ordered me the nautilus now ..cant wait to try it out .



You won't be sorry @mohamed! What MOD are you going to put her onto? She will be happy on a SID, MVP or SVD.


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't be sorry @mohamed! What MOD are you going to put her onto? She will be happy on a SID, MVP or SVD.


@ Rob, thanks . ill be using her on the svd or mvp not sure yet ..it has been shipped so should be here tomorrow.so excited 
So Rob you say she is worth every penny spent ...for me it was between the aero and the nautilus ..so just went with the nautilus as my past experience with the maxi bdcc from aspire was good although lacked a bit on the flavour side,it was rock solid in terms of reliability was neverless better than my protank mini thats why i left the aero for now ..let me know how the aero vapes conpared to nautilus.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

mohamed said:


> let me know how the aero vapes conpared to nautilus.



Will do as soon as eCiggies stupid courier eventually arrives today!


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do as soon as eCiggies stupid courier eventually arrives today!


@Rob arrived yet?im curious lol too find out whether iv made the right choice of the two.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

mohamed said:


> @Rob arrived yet?im curious lol too find out whether iv made the right choice of the two.



Review just posted now... 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/kangertech-aero-tank.1204/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

What do you guys think would the nautilus sit flush on the x fire wood spinner .i think that would be a match made in heaven with the ruatic look of the nautilus and the wood grain of the spinner ?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

mohamed said:


> What do you guys think would the nautilus sit flush on the x fire wood spinner .i think that would be a match made in heaven with the ruatic look of the nautilus and the wood grain of the spinner ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Meant rustic look of the nauti

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

mohamed said:


> What do you guys think would the nautilus sit flush on the x fire wood spinner .i think that would be a match made in heaven with the ruatic look of the nautilus and the wood grain of the spinner ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Here you go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin (11/3/14)

mohamed said:


> ... past experience with the maxi bdcc from aspire was good although lacked a bit on the flavour side,it was rock solid in terms of reliability was neverless better than my protank mini ...



I have looked everywhere for some info on the BDCC, without any luck. From Rob's previous posts I know the Nautilus is very good, but don't want something that size (just yet, anyway). You say it's better than the mPT2 - would you mind elaborating further, or is it for the factors mentioned in the opening post?

I have also thought of the iClear 30s, but was put off when looking at the coils from a rebuild aspect (although I haven't researched any further). The BDCC seems to be a similar size to the mPT2, and is an attractive price for a dual-coil setup. Are the coils similar to the Kanger design in terms of rebuilding?

I must say I really enjoy my mPT2 - it's easy to see how much juice is in it, I can vape the last drop, it's easy to to re-fill and clean, and no worries about aggressive juices or possible chemical reactions with plastic (all compared to an EVOD). I'd appreciate your comment as I haven't seen any other reference to the BDCC, and was about to post a query.


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

360twin said:


> I have looked everywhere for some info on the BDCC, without any luck. From Rob's previous posts I know the Nautilus is very good, but don't want something that size (just yet, anyway). You say it's better than the mPT2 - would you mind elaborating further, or is it for the factors mentioned in the opening post?
> 
> I have also thought of the iClear 30s, but was put off when looking at the coils from a rebuild aspect (although I haven't researched any further). The BDCC seems to be a similar size to the mPT2, and is an attractive price for a dual-coil setup. Are the coils similar to the Kanger design in terms of rebuilding?
> 
> I must say I really enjoy my mPT2 - it's easy to see how much juice is in it, I can vape the last drop, it's easy to to re-fill and clean, and no worries about aggressive juices or possible chemical reactions with plastic (all compared to an EVOD). I'd appreciate your comment as I haven't seen any other reference to the BDCC, and was about to post a query.














Above are pics of the vape only bottom dual coil clearo .i speak under correction when i say i think its made by aspire and rebranded to vapeonly ...in my personal opinion i feel that its better than the protank mini.and my reasons are the bdcc first of all is dual coil.the cost of the coils are similar priced to the mpt2.but each and every coil iv bought thus far was flawless.the maxi bdcc works similar to your protank when i say this meaning vaping to the last few drops .easy to clean and refill.and just works well each and everytime u use it ..this tank you can leave for a week with juice in it and when coming back to vaping it just carries on.unlike my specific protank mini 2 it does not want to work on mondays and fridays .and one has to draw on a protank in a certain way .not too hard not to soft etc,gurgling juice in your mouth etc vapeonly bdcc none of that only happy vaping.it reminds me of two other no fuss tanks innokin iclear 16 and the justfog maxi only the vapeonly is bottom coil so slightly less flavour ...as for rebuilding these coils ..im not to sure if possible .but they work out to be cost effective .and i dont think its only my bdcc that is flawless .a few buddies of mine bought them aswell and we have the exact same opinion.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

mohamed said:


> Above are pics of the vape only bottom dual coil clearo .i speak under correction when i say i think its made by aspire and rebranded to vapeonly ...in my personal opinion i feel that its better than the protank mini.and my reasons are the bdcc first of all is dual coil.the cost of the coils are similar priced to the mpt2.but each and every coil iv bought thus far was flawless.the maxi bdcc works similar to your protank when i say this meaning vaping to the last few drops .easy to clean and refill.and just works well each and everytime u use it ..this tank you can leave for a week with juice in it and when coming back to vaping it just carries on.unlike my specific protank mini 2 it does not want to work on mondays and fridays .and one has to draw on a protank in a certain way .not too hard not to soft etc,gurgling juice in your mouth etc vapeonly bdcc none of that only happy vaping.it reminds me of two other no fuss tanks innokin iclear 16 and the justfog maxi only the vapeonly is bottom coil so slightly less flavour ...as for rebuilding these coils ..im not to sure if possible .but they work out to be cost effective .and i dont think its only my bdcc that is flawless .a few buddies of mine bought them aswell and we have the exact same opinion.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback, very insightful.

Just one question, how does the tank hold up against corrosive juices like citric or cinnamon based juices? i.e. what is the tank made of?


----------



## mohamed (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks for the feedback, very insightful.
> 
> Just one question, how does the tank hold up against corrosive juices like citric or cinnamon based juices? i.e. what is the tank made of?


Im sure over time with citric juices tank will diminish .iv had mine for a number of months and no signs of aging.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (11/3/14)

@mohamed - thanks very much, very informative. I've had only limited experience with vapeonly products, although all good. Much appreciated. (Mondays and Fridays, huh? )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

